# Can't get into Windows 8 - Password problem



## Fendercaster (Nov 27, 2012)

My laptop is running Windows 8. I changed the setting today so I don't have to enter my Microsoft account password every time it wakes up. I did a restart and got an incorrect password message, so I can't get in at all. I went to account.live.com/password/reset on another computer and reset the password. The new password works on the second laptop, but I'm still getting a wrong password message on mine. Any help?
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Password help is one thing we can not help with, as it is against the forum rules.


----------

